# Electric Hot Water Heater: Ideas



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

I recently did a bone head act and fried the two 30 amp fuses in my 23 rs. I replaced them and thought everything was cool until I tried using my electric hot water heater..... No go. So i replaced the 2 amp fuae but still no go. The hot water heater works when on gas no go on electric. Any ideas?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Take the anode rod out of the bottom of the heater and replace. My guess it is fried.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep, agree w/cdawrld. It's almost certain that the electric heating element in the hot water tank is toast.

You can check it out by disconnecting all power from the TT, turn the gas off, and disconnect the power wires from the heater element. Then measure the resistance across the electric heater element. If it's infinite, there's your problem.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First try to reset the breaker inside the heater compartment (2 black circles that you can push on).


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

bridge bandit said:


> I recently did a bone head act and fried the two 30 amp fuses in my 23 rs. I replaced them and thought everything was cool until I tried using my electric hot water heater..... No go. So i replaced the 2 amp fuae but still no go. The hot water heater works when on gas no go on electric. Any ideas?


WH is on it's own seperate 20A 120V circuit breaker. Make sure it is on, and that the switch inside the WH is also on. If so, then I'd check the element.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

bridge bandit said:


> I recently did a bone head act and fried the two 30 amp fuses in my 23 rs. I replaced them and thought everything was cool until I tried using my electric hot water heater..... No go. So i replaced the 2 amp fuae but still no go. The hot water heater works when on gas no go on electric. Any ideas?


WH is on it's own seperate 20A 120V circuit breaker. Make sure it is on, and that the switch inside the WH is also on. If so, then I'd check the element.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

KTMRacer said:


> I recently did a bone head act and fried the two 30 amp fuses in my 23 rs. I replaced them and thought everything was cool until I tried using my electric hot water heater..... No go. So i replaced the 2 amp fuae but still no go. The hot water heater works when on gas no go on electric. Any ideas?


WH is on it's own seperate 20A 120V circuit breaker. Make sure it is on, and that the switch inside the WH is also on. If so, then I'd check the element.
[/quote]


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks guys but I couldnt find the two black buttons on the unit - are those on newer units my trailer is a 2006?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bridge bandit said:


> Thanks guys but I couldnt find the two black buttons on the unit - are those on newer units my trailer is a 2006?


Hmm, pretty sure my 2006 had them. You open the metal door that acesses the heater from the outside and they are in the middle on the left. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, so here's what it looks like on my 2010 WH:


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cdawrld said:


> Take the anode rod out of the bottom of the heater and replace. My guess it is fried.


The Anode rod is for corrosion control on the tank and does not provide any function for heating the water.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Thanks guys but I couldnt find the two black buttons on the unit - are those on newer units my trailer is a 2006?


Hmm, pretty sure my 2006 had them. You open the metal door that acesses the heater from the outside and they are in the middle on the left. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, so here's what it looks like on my 2010 WH:








[/quote]

My 2005 did not have these reset buttons but my 2008 does. It may be hit or miss on which model heater was installed.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks guys but I couldnt find the two black buttons on the unit - are those on newer units my trailer is a 2006?


Hmm, pretty sure my 2006 had them. You open the metal door that acesses the heater from the outside and they are in the middle on the left. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, so here's what it looks like on my 2010 WH:








[/quote]

My 2005 did not have these reset buttons but my 2008 does. It may be hit or miss on which model heater was installed.
[/quote]


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

bridge bandit said:


> Thanks guys but I couldnt find the two black buttons on the unit - are those on newer units my trailer is a 2006?


Hmm, pretty sure my 2006 had them. You open the metal door that acesses the heater from the outside and they are in the middle on the left. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, so here's what it looks like on my 2010 WH:








[/quote]

My 2005 did not have these reset buttons but my 2008 does. It may be hit or miss on which model heater was installed.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Thanks Nathan for doing all that work but it looks like it is a miss, no buttons on my WH I appreciate the help


----------

